# I want to router a piece of plexiglass



## easytim (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm wanting to router a 4"x4" piece of 1/4" thick piece of plexaglass, I want to cut a pattern out of the middle of the plexiglass.

How can I do this? I have a router and a small router table. What bit should I use? Can this be done?

Look at the picture, this is what I want to do. I did this one with a drill press, I think a router would be a better way.

Thank You,
Tim


----------

